# Lexmark X1200 series and Vista Errors



## gomez

Below is the error I get after installing the long awaited driver for the x1200 series and vista32x. Everything installs fine and I have full printer functionality, but the scan and copy buttons don't do anything, and if I try to open the All in one center from the taskbar or the start menu the AIOC stops and the error below is what I recieve. Any help would be appreciated. I also have a Z52 installed prints fine in vista.
AMD 2.04 Ghz 1G RAM ATI Raedon 9550 256MB

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	lxczaiox.exe
Application Version:	1.50.0.0
Application Timestamp:	45a49f3d
Fault Module Name:	kernel32.dll
Fault Module Version:	6.0.6000.16386
Fault Module Timestamp:	4549bd80
Exception Code:	e06d7363
Exception Offset:	0001b09e
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	5372
Additional Information 2:	c2428f6ae3324cc6097db6dc1c8a1285
Additional Information 3:	a636
Additional Information 4:	9b0b5e228a42e3a5e1c841c4dece743a

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0409
Any help would be appreciated anyone else have this problem, I am goin to try to remonve the z52 and see what happens, will update.


----------



## Brianna Weeks

mnbvc


----------



## Brianna Weeks

The same thing has happened to me, so if you find a solution, I would really like to know about it.


----------



## Brianna Weeks

I emailed tech support at lexmark and this is what they told me to do and it worked

go to start
all programs
lexmark x1200 series
lexmark uninstall
next
finish
restart windows
unplug the usb cable

download adn install windows vista driver
cjrl1200EN.exe
plug in usb cable when prompted while installing


----------



## theshys

*other error*

I did the same thing but got error
windows cannot find lxczbmgr.exe
any ideas


----------



## Brianna Weeks

that is what mine said and I just unpluged the usb cable after I erased the driver then reinstalled the driver listed above and put the cable back in only when prompted. It took three times to download the driver again, but finally it worked. everytime I downloaded it I first had to uninstall what was already done. if that doesnt help, all I did was email lexmark intell I recieved a reply. I had to email them twice and they told me very specific steps to take.


----------



## dalvi.ns

Guys This waht u can Do 
Goto ftp://ftp.lexmark.com/driver/inkjet_drivers/Cleanup/
Download the file Vistaclean1200.exe and save it on your desktop 
Disconnect USB Cable from Printer 
Right click on the file and click on Run as Admin
This will Uninstall ur Printer from ur Computer..This will take some time so plz be patient and wait for it 
After this it will prompt you t restart ur PC..Click on Ok.....
Once Computer Reboots logont to www.lexmark.com and download the Drivers cjr1200en.exe and save on ur Desktop 
Install the printer using these downloaed drivers keeping the USB cable disconnected from the printer...After some time the Install screen will prompt you to connect your USB cable..COnnect the USB cable andinstall will continue automatically....After sme time it will prompt for ur cart no..Select the carts and some more instal will go on
After that print a alignment page and a Test page...
Exit registration and AIO will come up....Check if ur ab;e to scan
If u have any error mail me at [email protected] i will let ya know a different process which includes registry editing at ur own risk 
Les hope for the best coz this worked for me


----------



## kyris

hello. i have lexmark laser printer E120. i got the same kind of error saying: Printer communication system has stopped working and the application name is: lmabcoms.exe

anyone help?


----------



## richard_l

*Lexmark Confirms All-In-One Center Software For Vista Not Yet Released*

The problem is that there has been a complete misrepresentation of Lexmark products. 

If you go to the store, and find that nice red box that has the "Works With Windows Vista" logo on it, buyer beware. 

Below is a complete transcript of a support chat with Lexmark Support. In it there are links to an FTP site for a patch to fix the AIOC.EXE problem, another to the Vista Clean utility mentioned in a previous post above, and yet another to the same copy of cjr1200EN.exe available on their drivers page, which of course says for "Vista". 

I will call your attention to the chat where he actually admits that All-In-One Center is not designed for Windows Vista yet, and it may be a couple of months before it is. 

This is false advertising as far as I am concerned, and I'm a bit disgusted by it. In the meantime, I have a x1240 that won't run All-In-One Center, but yes, it DOES work with Vista. But only if you just want to print. The software is useless.

I hope this is an eye opener for those with any Lexmark printer and Vista problems. 

General Info
Chat Start Time:	31.10.2007 21:33:33
Chat End Time:	31.10.2007 22:22:03
Chat URL:	null
Referer URL:	
Name:	Richard
Email:	<redacted>

Phone:	
Initial Question:	LXCZaiox.exe runtime error

Chat Transcript
[Richard] LXCZaiox.exe runtime error
[Ian] Welcome to Lexmark Chat Support. 
[Richard ] I have uninstalled and reinstalled my printer as requested by support previously. I ran the cjr1200en install file for my x1240 for Vista. I was originally getting an AIOC.EXE error, and after applying the patch you gave me below I am getting a LXCZaiox.exe runtime error now. This is my 3rd contact to support on this issue. I applied ftp://ftp.lexmark.com/driver/inkjet_drivers/AIOCenter_patch/AIOC1200_patch/pr1h1200.exe as requested
[Ian] Hello Richard.
[Ian] I will help you with this issue.
[Ian] Please let me know whether you are getting the error message when you try to open the Al in one center.
[Richard ] Yes, I am
[Richard ] I spoke to Sean, and he gave me the above patch
[Richard ] I spoke to Greg and he had me completely uninstall and reinstall
[Richard ] I've done both, rebooted etc. and now the new LXCZaiox.exe runtime error appears
[Richard ] If you do a google search on Lexmark 1200 aioc you will find a host of bad reviews of Lexmark support on this issue, and no resolution
[Richard] from x1200 series consumers
[Ian] 
Please let me know the Operating System (Windows 2000, XP, Vista or Mac) installed on your computer.

[Richard ] Windows Vista Business Edition
[Richard ] version 6.0.6000
[Ian] Please let me know if you have the CD which came with the printer.
[Richard ] Yes I do
[Ian] Please insert the Cd and close all the windows which pop up.
[Richard ] The CD is in the drive
[Ian] Please go to "start" "computer" and right click on the CD drive and click on open.
[Richard ] im there
[Ian] Please let me know whether you find application folder listed there.
[Richard ] yes
[Richard ] Applications
[Richard ] Inside is an AIOC folder, setup.exe and setup.ini
[Ian] Please double click on it and let me know whether you find setup.exe?
[Richard ] yes
[Ian] Please double click on it.
[Richard ] It's running
[Richard ] It's installing Fax software which my unit doesn't have, but its almost done
[Richard ] Ok, it's finished
[Ian] Ok, it is fine. But please double click on AIOC folder too.
[Richard] im there
[Ian] Do you setup.exe?
[Richard ] not inside the AIOC folder
[Richard ] no executables inside that folder
[Richard ] a bunch of language folders, and DLLs
[Richard ] well, dl_ files
[Richard ] no executable inside the English folder either
[Ian] Richard, thank you.
[Richard ] I am still getting LXCZaiox.exe runtime error 
[Ian] Richard, this is a error with the All in one center. Let me know if you installed the drivers from the ftp site or the lexmark website.
[Richard] I downloaded the file cjr1200EN.exe from the Lexmark x1240 drivers page, and installed it. I tried to run the All In One Center, and got the AIOC error. I ran the patch and then get LXCZaiox.exe runtime error 
[Richard ] I used the Vista 32bit version
[Richard] Inside the cjr1200EN folder that is extracted, there is still no exe inside the AIOC folder
[Richard ] so your telling me in your knowledgebase that you have no fix for a LXCZaiox.exe runtime error ?
[Ian] Richard, I will give you a link from the ftp site. Please install the drivers from it. It will install the All in one center.
[Ian] If it doesn't you have wait till the All in one center software for vista is released.
[Richard ] I thought that I downloaded the software for Vista
[Ian] Richard, if you want to scan you can do it without using the All in one center too.
[Richard ] I understand that, I want the device to work as it is designed to, with the Vista operating system that it says ON THE BOX that it works with
[Ian] Yes, I will give you a link. Sometimes All in one center installs, In case it doesn't work you have to wait for sometime.
[Richard ] So your telling me that Lexmark has not really released a Vista version of All In One Center yet and thats why these errors occur?
[Ian] I am sorry for the inconvenience. Let me know if you want to try scanning from other software.
[Richard ] I'm trying to understand why the problem is happening. Is it because a Vista version of the software has not yet been released?
[Ian] Yes, an all in one center software exclusively for vista is not released yet. But you can install it from the CD or from ftp site and use it.
[Richard ] If you provide me with the link to the software, I will try that. 
[Richard ] Is it different than comes with the CD?
[Ian] Richard, actually when you run setup.exe which is inside "applications" folder, it installs All in one center. For installing fax software you have a different folder in the Cd.
[Richard ] I don't need fax software
[Richard] The x1240 has copy/scan/print
[Richard ] You stated before you had a link to ftp software to install. Is that a different version of all in one center?
[Ian] Richard, it is the same all in one center. The error comes now because all in one center is not installed properly.
[Richard ] It's been uninstalled and reinstalled, so "not installed properly" isn't quite accurate if the software isn't actually designed for use with Vista yet
[Richard ] And it's quite misleading to have the Windows Vista logo on the box if that is the case
[Ian] Please CLICK HERE and double click on "vistaclean4200.exe" and save it on your desktop.
[Ian] Please double click on the saved file and run it.
[Ian] In the above step please double click on "vistaclean1200.exe." I am sorry.
[Ian] It will prompt you to reboot. After rebooting, Please CLICK HERE and double click on "cjr1200EN.exe" and save it on your desktop.
[Ian] Please double click the saved file and you will install the drivers.
[Richard ] Will All In One Center work at all with these steps?
[Ian] It will All in one center.
[Richard ] Because the color from the brand new color cartridge is not coming out correctly, and I'm assuming in that software is an alighnment utility
[Ian] It will install All in one center.
[Ian] Richard to allign, please go to "start" "control panel" "printers" and right click on lexmark series printer and click on "printing preferences."
[Richard ] Good, thank you
[Richard ] I will follow these instructions. Do you have any idea when All In One will be released for Vista?
[Ian] Richard, it might take some time. For allignment you can go to "start" "programs" "lexmark 1200 series printer" and click on solution center.
[Richard ] So no release date
[Ian] No particular date but might be releaed within a month or two.
[Richard ] with the Vista logo on the box of your products, I would suggest sooner rather than later
[Ian] It will be released sooner.
[Richard ] Thank you for your time. I am dissatisfied with the product being misrepresented to work with Vista, with the lack of actual fixes for problems which are widely reported on the Internet with no resolution. Uninstall/reinstall is not really a fix, when the problem remains
[Ian] This should install all in one center.
[Richard ] I hope you will pardon me if I give a very negative feedback in hopes of being contacted by someone to further object to the performance of this product
[Richard ] have a good day	



I hope they contact me, so I can tell them where to come pick up this paperweight of a printer. We have Lexmark's in our office, which I will be replaced with HP's at the earliest possible time. 

:upset:


----------



## kyris

do you get the same error as i do?


----------



## richard_l

Specifically this thread is about the X1200 series. 

Your printer is a different model so I'm not sure my post applies to you.

However, if your box just says "Works with Windows Vista" and doesn't have the Genuine Microsoft Vista symbol, as I said, buyer beware.


----------



## mommadorm77

thanks so much dalvi.ns I did EXACTLY what you said, and bingo...it worked. Thanks a lot.


----------



## simmonsjw

To dalvi.ns, should this work on x1185 all in one also, if i download the drivers for it like you explained in your instructions for the 1200 series


----------

